# "Shortcut" Tab missing in Shortcut Properties



## eneg01 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a fresh install of win 7 64 bit Home Premium. When I right click on a shortcut and open its properties dialog, the only tabs i get are "General", "Compatibility", "Security", "Details", and "Previous Versions", but no "Shortcut" tab. I have searched the Web and there are very few instances of this problem and no solution. I have tried everything I can think of with no success. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

What kind of file is it? Certain files, such as *.exe files do not have a shortcut tab when properties is opened.
Are you sure its a shortcut file? If so, what is the file called, and what is the file used for?
For example=


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

You only get a shortcut tab on a shortcut.

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=203571&stc=1&d=1327169893


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you used any registry cleaners or system boosters that may have damaged the registry?

Try merging the attached reg file and see if that brings it back.


----------



## eneg01 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you guys for the quick response. My son & wife had their first child last night. I was otherwise occupied.

Sharma7- I believe that you may have the same problem that I do. My Vista, Win XP and other WIN7 machines have the 'shortcut tab' for the shortcuts - *.exe or *.other.

Elvandil- I too am afraid of registry cleaners. I have scanned with one. The hundreds of problems it found were not comforting to me. I have never cleaned.
I appreciate your upload but I am a bit concerned about it also. Could you give me a short summary of Lnkfile.zip ?

I am sure that this problem may come by to haunt me at a later date but I am perfectly satisfied with a workaround. All I want to do is add a command line switch to Chrome to redirect the cache file to my 6GB ram drive. The most simple way to do this is through the program Target on the 'Shortcut Tab".


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

How to "install" lnkfile.zip=
lnkfile.zip is a compressed *.zip file. When you extract the file, which can be easily done, you will find a file called "lnkfile.reg". lnkfile.reg is a registry file. When you open it, it will ask you if you want to merge it with the registry. Click Yes/Merge.

What does it do=
The file changes your file assocation. I'm not sure exactly what file assocation it affects, you'll have to ask Elvandil. Basically, if all your shortcut files are opening up with, for example, windows media player, you could use a file assocation fix to restore the assocation and have shortcut files open with whatever its supposed to open up with.. Sorry if my explanation is confusing. The file, however, is harmless. Even if you open it up and the file doesn't fix anything, it won't cause any problems.

How to extract *.zip files = http://www.idautomation.com/kb/extract.html


----------



## eneg01 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sharma7,

Thanks for the instructions. 

I am nervous about merging Lnkfile.reg with my registry. 

If it is simply a matter of an incorrect association isn't it simpler and safer to reassign the association through Control Panel >Programs>Default Programs and reassign the *.lnk? 

When I do this the *.lnk is correctly associated to Shortcuts.

Elvandil - Does Lnkfile.reg do more than this?

If so I will back up the computer and registry and give it a try.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Links are a bit more complicated than most file types. They have an "association", but not with any particular file type because nothing actually "opens" them. Making a normal association would be a big mistake.

But you can easily back up your registry and system with a System Restore point, something that is always wise to do. I'm not even positive that I got all the registry parts that are needed. You can open a reg file in Notepad to read it.

(Things are merged into your registry 100's of times every minute the machine is running. It, in itself, is not something to be afraid of. But you should know the source of your reg files before merging them.)


----------

